# ML-210 model makers lathe



## Bofield (7 Feb 2021)

Hi I have just acquired a model makers lathe it is labelled as a Record 
ML210 it also has a milling attachment anyone have any ideas where where I can get a suitable chuck for the lathe and collets and collet nut for the milling attachment. Also any advice on tooling would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Droogs (7 Feb 2021)

have a try on this lots forum






The home of Model Engineer and Model Engineers' Workshop Magazines


Model Engineer and Model Engineers Workshop magazines. The home of model engineering on the web.




www.model-engineer.co.uk


----------



## AES (7 Feb 2021)

I think, (rpt, only THINK) that despite the Record label this was/is actually a small lathe made by a Japanese manufacturer whose name began with "M" (sorry, can't remember much more than that). BUT this M210, plus a larger model called something like M340 were available here in Switzerland under the original Japanese manufacturer's name about 30 years ago.

Apparently they were pretty good, quite accurate, had a good range of accessories, etc, etc, but were also quite expensive (can't remember how much). They certainly had a good reputation here anyway.

The reason I remember is I was considering buying one but didn't for one reason and another. By the time I was back in the lathe market they had disappeared (here anyway) and seemed to have been "replaced" in that market by the (in)famous Chinese Mini Lathe of various models (one of which I now own).

As said, after all this time my memory is quite hazy but Droogs is bang on, the "ME"/"MEW" magazines site will undoubtedly tell you more (and confirm/deny my memory). Also try the "Lathes UK" website - link in the sticky at the tope of this Metalworking section.

IF I am correct and it turns out that your lathe is indeed one of the "Japanese beauties" I'm referring to, do let us know more please - I'm a real sucker to know what I've missed out on!


----------



## RichardG (7 Feb 2021)

Toyo, Manix, Saki & Proxxon lathes


----------



## AES (7 Feb 2021)

Thanks Richard. Yup Toyo was the name I was trying to remember (it doesn't even START with M)!!!!!!!

Personally I've never heard of either Manix or Saki (but I'm NO lathe expert). AFAIK Proxxon is still available and made in Germany, nothing to do with Toyo (pix I've seen of both don't even look similar)!

BUT (to the OP) don't trust my memory, you've already seen (above) how good it isn't)!


----------



## Jelly (7 Feb 2021)

AES said:


> I think, (rpt, only THINK) that despite the Record label this was/is actually a small lathe made by a Japanese manufacturer whose name began with "M" (sorry, can't remember much more than that). BUT this M210, plus a larger model called something like M340 were available here in Switzerland under the original Japanese manufacturer's name about 30 years ago.



It was Toyo who made them for Record, details here.

You're right about the excellent reputation too!

I think the Japanese maker beginning with M you're thinking of is Mori-Seiki, who went on to form DMG-Mori, who areca big name in the CNC turning market for their Swiss Machines (type of lathe, not country of origin). They have the same kind of Rep as DSG/Monarch and Hardinge, but the Toyo's are apparently not so far behind.


----------



## Lons (8 Feb 2021)

Droogs said:


> have a try on this lots forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link Droogs, I've had a poke about on there and found much of interest relating to my little Cowells 90ME.


----------



## AES (8 Feb 2021)

@Lons: Back when I subscribed to "MEW" there was a series of articles on the Cowells lathe. I can't remember for whom but I scanned the lot and sent them to someone here as .pdf's. If you wish, send me a PM and I'll dig them out and send them to you. (That was another lathe I fancied back in the day, but as above, I ended up with a Chinese Mini).

Cheers


----------



## paulrbarnard (8 Feb 2021)

I remember lusting after one of those many years ago. My Dad was thinking of buying one but went with an ML7 in the end. He still has the Myford in use today, must be 40 years on.
I was given a Chinese mini lathe and a mill a couple of years back. They were both in a pretty poor state adjustment wise including the motor on the mill being loose. The previous owner thought they were simply too low quality and wouldn't work well. It didn't take much to get them in fine working order.
Here is a picture of my metal working area


----------



## AES (8 Feb 2021)

Nice set up Paul.

You're right, there seems to be some snobbery about Chinese "junk"! While it's true that some work is needed to get them properly fettled (well mine did anyway) provided you work withing their limitations (basically lack of mass means lack of rigidity) then they're quite capable of producing perfectly adequate results.


----------



## Lons (8 Feb 2021)

AES said:


> @Lons: Back when I subscribed to "MEW" there was a series of articles on the Cowells lathe. I can't remember for whom but I scanned the lot and sent them to someone here as .pdf's. If you wish, send me a PM and I'll dig them out and send them to you. (That was another lathe I fancied back in the day, but as above, I ended up with a Chinese Mini).
> 
> Cheers


That's extremely kind of you and would definitely be much appreciated. I'm not an experienced user and it's underused but I fully intend to play with it a lot more.
I was incredibly lucky to be gifted the machine which is immaculate and complete with quite a number of accessories, the only condition of the gift was that I don't sell it. It was an old guy I'd know for years, done some paid work for but also a number of no charge and call outs as I liked him and his wife and he was always genuine, he'd bought it and after half a dozen uses lost interest and as I know it cost him well in excess of £2k all that time ago it was very generous, I was lost for words at the time.
I'm a great believer in what goes around comes around but that was an extreme example.

Many thanks, pm sent
Bob


----------



## Lons (8 Feb 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> I remember lusting after one of those many years ago. My Dad was thinking of buying one but went with an ML7 in the end. He still has the Myford in use today, must be 40 years on.



Hi Paul
I had the opportunity to buy an old ML7 years ago after a neighbour died. I bought his Meddings pillar drill but didn't have room for the lathe and his mill, there was a boatload of tools and accessories and I found later she took 500 for the lot including a couple of part finished large scale locos and raw materials.
I regret that every time it crosses my mind


----------



## Lons (8 Feb 2021)

Thanks Andy
PDF files received and saved, I'll find them very useful as time goes on.
Bob


----------



## AES (8 Feb 2021)

No problem mate, happy to help


----------



## houtslager (9 Feb 2021)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but as we are talking metal working lathes, I have just nabbed a Myford ML7 for a reasonable price, but no tooling , I've peeked at fleabay but god ! all seems like gold dust prices. Anyone know a decent supplier of turrets, cutters and general accesories for a ML7 ?
Thanks in advance Karl


----------



## redhunter350 (9 Feb 2021)

Bofield said:


> Hi I have just acquired a model makers lathe it is labelled as a Record
> ML210 it also has a milling attachment anyone have any ideas where where I can get a suitable chuck for the lathe and collets and collet nut for the milling attachment. Also any advice on tooling would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Hi I have just had a look on search engines and there is a machine M = Manix AES is correct, however regarding a chuck for your Record from the photo's I've seen there seems to be more than one type of spindle nose fitting. All following the same theme but differing register diameters and hole PCD for the retaining screws. On Ebay searching Toyo there are a couple of items in Vietnam !
As for a chuck-- plenty of choice but I'm not sure of the size you need, maybe 3.0 inches [75mm] ? Have a look at Sanyo on ebay, a pal bought one and it was very good value, worked better than expected. You will I think have to make your own backplate to mount the chuck -- but look at the Vietnam offering there is a faceplate for Toyo 210 -- a good start and you can use it to mount your blank tech backplate !


----------



## AES (9 Feb 2021)

houtslager said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but as we are talking metal working lathes, I have just nabbed a Myford ML7 for a reasonable price, but no tooling , I've peeked at fleabay but god ! all seems like gold dust prices. Anyone know a decent supplier of turrets, cutters and general accesories for a ML7 ?
> Thanks in advance Karl




Try Arc Eurotrade (details in the sticky at the top of this section). ALSO, I seem to remember reading that when Myford packed up they got bought out/taken over by some company with a name LIKE RGD Tools (OR similar - sorry, my memory isn't what it was, and anyway I'm not a Myford owner so I only took a passing interest when I read whatever it was a few years back).

I suggest a hunt around in the website for the combined "Model Engineer" and "Model Engineer's Workshop" magazines - again you should find a link in the sticky at the top of this page.

HTH


----------



## Democritus (9 Feb 2021)

I’m no metal worker, but I have bought a few bits and bobs from RDG tools. They specialise in engineering tools, particularly for model engineering.


----------



## houtslager (10 Feb 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bofield (28 Feb 2021)

Many thanks to the response regarding a chuck for my ML210 lathe. I am a wood turner so this lathe is somewhat different to my wood turning lathe where I just screw my chuck onto a known thread size. It will be a bit of a learning curve as I have no engineering experience and some of the terminology is a bit foreign to me but I look forward to using it.


----------



## TFrench (28 Feb 2021)

houtslager said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but as we are talking metal working lathes, I have just nabbed a Myford ML7 for a reasonable price, but no tooling , I've peeked at fleabay but god ! all seems like gold dust prices. Anyone know a decent supplier of turrets, cutters and general accesories for a ML7 ?
> Thanks in advance Karl


Just seen this, but if anyone needs any brazed carbide or HSS for a small lathe, I've recently got a vast amount of it - more than I'll ever use. PM me if you need anything!


----------



## houtslager (1 Mar 2021)

TFrench said:


> Just seen this, but if anyone needs any brazed carbide or HSS for a small lathe, I've recently got a vast amount of it - more than I'll ever use. PM me if you need anything!


On its way to you


----------



## Thingybob (29 Mar 2021)

Here is my model makers good old British Cowels 90 after a refurb 






Handy for bushings and making and repairing my miniatures workshop machines


----------



## Lons (29 Mar 2021)

That's nice Thingybob, 
I have a 90ME which I play with occasionally, used it yesterday to knock up a die holder for 25mm dies as the one with it only takes smaller dies. Cowells are lovely little machines.


----------



## Bale (29 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Here is my model makers good old British Cowels 90 after a refurb



I've got a very similar Perris, forerunner of the Cowells.










I also have a Toyo 210 with some homemade tooling. I'll see if I can take some photos and supply some more details tomorrow.

Pete


----------



## Thingybob (29 Mar 2021)

Bale said:


> I've got a very similar Perris, forerunner of the Cowells.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107091
> ...


Very nice do you actualy use it or is it a show piece you can see the cowels in there very similar


----------



## Bale (29 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Very nice do you actualy use it or is it a show piece you can see the cowels in there very similar



I barely use it to be honest. It's not endowed with a great deal of power and stalls easily on steel. Also, the large base was a mistake. It's awkward to store and lift on and off a bench. I keep meaning to re-configure it with the motor in a box under the lathe, as some of the Cowells were sold. I have the change wheel set and it's handy for cutting small threads under hand power. The Toyo is better and more useable, but at this size the most practical and flexible machine (imho) is the Sherline. I have one of those too, and a Myford Speed 10.


----------



## Thingybob (29 Mar 2021)

New avatar for you Bale the lathe My thing is saws have about 8 and they are machines


----------



## Bale (29 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> New avatar for you Bale the lathe My thing is saws have about 8 and they are machines


lol. I haven't confessed to all my lathes..... yet. I think we may on the same page.

Pete


----------



## Thingybob (29 Mar 2021)

They say you can't have enough clamps my thinking is if you dont cut the wood first you dont need the clamps


----------

